# Odd Relocation



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bison.....in Florida.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/southwest-florida-ranch-hopes-to-expand-the-market-for-bison-associated-press/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

If that's where I think it is, it's about 40 - 50 miles south of me. I don't remember hearing about it, but did see some buffalo in a pasture back in the middle of no-where last summer while working down that way.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would have a heart attack if I went into the buffalo business and they began dying off.

Looks like they have things on the mend now. Guess they had to do something or go under.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The way I read it, I don't thnk they were going to go under, just cut their losses and turn it into cattle perhaps.....or they coulda merged with their neighbors and lost even more with that organic gardening....hope it works for em but I don't think they're hurting


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When it mentioned the cattle additions I wondered if they might be going into Beefalo.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> When it mentioned the cattle additions I wondered if they might be going onto Beefalo.


Now that would be a sight to see!


----------

